# Pan seared Snapper



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

What you see is red snapper seasoned with sea salt, fresh cracked white pepper, dusted with almond flour. Pan seared in olive oil. Oven roasted rosemary new potatoes, blanched haricot vert with sautÃ©ed cremini shrooms, caramelized onions and crisp pancetta. Garnished with shaved English cucumber, fresh orange and grapefruit wedges, mango, grape tomatoes and chive. The sauce is a French beurre blanc.. Peno grigio, fresh thyme, peppercorns, bay leaf, shallots, garlic, wine, reduced down by 1/2 then mounted with Irish cream butter. 

Just a regular meal at my home.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks great, what is the reason for the almond flour over a white flour?


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Main reason is for flavor.. I took almonds and toasted them then grinned them in a coffee grinder to make a dust. Then cut that with all purpose flour.. Half and half. Gives it good flavor. Could also just take pulsed almonds and roll the fish in that then sear it.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Snapper*

Outstanding presentation but you are using ingredients I never heard of.....I should go to culinary school.

Mike


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

looks phenomenal but i'm not sure my pallet could handle the fruit salad mixed in with rosemary taters and cremini shrooms. next time you can just put mine on the side :biggrin:


----------

